# Purple People Eater... and others. (Warning: Huge Snakes)



## eraserhead

purple people eater...











others...

































































these are my pet retics... they are my pride and joy... i am hoping to get a better camera one day so i can take some really nice pictures.

thanks for looking.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my, eraserhead!
Your snakes are ENORMOUS!
HUGE!

I think I shall put up a warning into your title so people who are afraid of snakes (mostly so of snakes this size!) don't open the thread!

Ha. And before I forget: Welcome to ThePhotoForum!!!!!!


----------



## eraserhead

LaFoto said:


> Oh my, eraserhead!
> Your snakes are ENORMOUS!
> HUGE!
> 
> I think I shall put up a warning into your title so people who are afraid of snakes (mostly so of snakes this size!) don't open the thread!
> 
> Ha. And before I forget: Welcome to ThePhotoForum!!!!!!


 
thanks man! they actually have a lot more growing to do. 

the biggest one i have is 18ft. here are more photos...





ex girlfriend holding one... i guess the snakes chased her off lol!:lmao: 





this is PUNK ROCK!:twisted: 





thanks for the welcome!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## tpe

That is one big BIG BIG snake, ever thought of getting an annoconda, and whats your thoughts on children and big constrictors? Nice pictures too.

tim


----------



## eraserhead

tpe said:


> That is one big BIG BIG snake, ever thought of getting an annoconda, and whats your thoughts on children and big constrictors? Nice pictures too.
> 
> tim


 
i never let anyone take my retics out... they can be dangerous if you dont know what your doing... they are sit and wait predators.... i have conditioned mine so that when i open the cage i tap them with a stick or snake hook... they have learned this is a sign that its time to come out of the cage. once out of the cage they are very docile and love to be handled.

all my retics are captive bred - so they are use to people... but never forget what their food smells like (i feed rabbits that i have put down with carbon dioxide... very humane). 

these snakes are not for the beginner. i have kept reptiles for over 10yrs and know these animals like the back of my hand.


----------



## eraserhead

this girl is showing her personality...


----------

